# Jade Goody - RIP



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I have been reading the papers this week 
and the devastating news that poor Jade only has a matter of weeks left to live.

I feel so so sad for her darling little boy's who are now going to have to grow up without their mummy,
no matter what people think of Jade, she is a good mum and loves her boys dearly, and i cant begin to imagine what she must be feeling knowing she will only have a little while longer left with them  

I just wanted to post this thread as i dont about anyone else but i just cant stop thinking about her
i had to put the paper down earlier as i found it to upsetting to read.

I am thinking of Jade and her family at this very sad time


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel so sorry for her. I have always had a soft spot for jade especially as we are the same age. It is all just so sad and i really feel for her, she seems such a happy loving and fun mum, she didnt have the best upbringings and just wanted the best for her kids but its so sad she wont be around to see it


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi sis

I am feeling exactly the same, i keep getting upset about it to, its awful and i cant stop thinking about Charlie because of it. I cannot begin to imagine what she is going through, knowing that you are going to die and there is nothign you can do about it.  The next episode of jade is on living on thursday.  have you been watchin them?

I wish Jade and her family well xxx

Clare

xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Words fail me ...its so awful ...those poor little boys & poor Jade knowing she'll never see them grow up ...    ......

So so very sad ....

Hope XXXXXX


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I had a horrible dream last night
i dreamt that DH died   it was so real too, and i know it was cos i was thinking about Jade all day yesterday
it really upset me, i woke up crying


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I've alwlays thought jade was a good person at heart, she's had such a lot of bad press and I feel most of it was un justified.  

Is there any way people can show their support for the family?

I'm thinking of the family at this ever so sad time. can't begin to imagine how they are feeling.

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

me too I have been thinking of her too. Words fail me at the moment I just can't even begin to think what her and her family are going through.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've never been a fan of Jade but no-one wants her to have to go through this or her boys to lose their mum. She's been dignified in her illness so I have a great respect for her. 

It's very sad


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Do you know girls, when ever I hear of such tragic stories it always upsets me.....but with Jade, its really effected me    Its so unbelievably sad     Those poor poor little darling boys     

She must be so scared....bless her


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh, don't get me started. My eyes fill up everytime I think of her  

I've always had quite a soft spot for her too & seeing her go through this & knowing she won't make it just breaks my heart.

The last programme of hers on Living, where her hair was coming out at the end had me in tears.  I'm dreading watching the next one, but I can't stop myself


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have avoided all the programmes and articles as its just so upsetting, just feel so sorry for her and her boys.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

It so sad. I feel so sorry for Jade and for her boys. I do hope she gets to spend some time with them.


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree. it's terribly sad. I hope the media treats it with respect but I fear it will become a sensationalist event. Poor poor girl and poor children. She, and they, are too young.


----------



## turkish delight (Aug 24, 2008)

What has happened to Jade is just so very sad she is a fantastic Mum who truly loves her boys and wanted to give them the best, 
When i was 18 i had a smear test that showed abnormal cells ... this lead to being diagnosed with CN3 pre cancer cells which i had a cone biopsy to remove at the time i just felt it was such an unnecessary thing


I am around the same age as Jade and can not help but think it could be me if i didn’t have that done i feel so very grateful now i just want to say please girls get your smear tests done even thou i had pre cells removed i was meant to get checked every year i didn’t when Jade was diagnosed in August i went straight to the doctors for my test ...


this is very tragic but because of her media “celebrity  status she will high light the need for smear test and will save a lot of girls and woman the heart ache she is suffering 

No children should lose their mums i can’t type this without a lump in my throat .. this is very very sad


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

turkish delight said:


> when Jade was diagnosed in August i went straight to the doctors for my test ...


That is exactly what I did too...

So sad...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wasn't a great fan of hers in the BB days, but I do feel so sorry for her now, it is so sad.  I don't trust the boyfriend Jack as he seems very immature and seems to do hurtful things to her.  I wonder if the boys will go back to their father Jeff or stay with Jack?
I suppose at least she is able to plan ahead for them and spend time with them, whereas if she was hit by a bus and taken unexpectedly she wouldn't have this opportunity 
I hope that it spurs all young women to have their smears.
L


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

At least she is being comforted by jack in her hour of need, thats what she needs. (and it can't be easy for him. I don't know how he's managing it)  I beleive she is making out a will that all her estate gets left to the boys, she's not stupid enough to let jack get it all I wouldnt imagine.  

   for all the family.


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Im not keen on Jack, but she loves him and he loves her
he wont get a penny of her money, it will all g to her boys.
Im still feeling really sad, cant get her out my head, and my dream about DH i had lastnight has really bothered me
i cuddled him for ages when he got home


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I too have read and re-read articles about her as i just can't get my head around it. I know she isn't everyone's cup of tea, but this is truly awful - I just can't stop thinking about her being told she won't see her boys grow up and how terrible that must be, it's unimaginable. My dh thinks it strange but she is on my mind so much and yes, I've lost sleep over it too. 

Chux xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

chux - glad im not the only one
i just cant stop wondering and thinking of how she is going to tell them, and what will happen once she has gone?
i know i shouldnt think about it but i cant help it, i nearly lost my mum 5 years ago, and at the time i didnt know what i was going to do with myself, i cant begin to imagine how awful it is going to be to grow up without a mummy, the little one is probably young enough to adapt a little quicker, but it still doesnt make it right, its just to sad for words


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm so glad someone started this topic. She's been on my mind too. Like her or loathe her you cannot deny this is an utterly awful thing for her and her family to go through. 

I'm glad so many women are getting themselves checked out now. I never missed a smear test in my life but I know my niece did a couple and her last one showed abnormal cells. If anything good can come of this, I hope she can save some lives.

C~x


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

It's truly unimagineable. 
I attended a funeral in January for the younger sister of a good friend of mine, she lost her battle with cancer at 27.
Her boyfriend was frankly not the best for her, she knew it too but she loved him and she said she just wanted a cuddle sometimes. It must be the most terrifying upsetting thing knowing you're going to die soon and there's nothing anybody can do.

The difference is Jade has those two beautiful boys who will miss their mummy so much. How is she going to say goodbye?

I've always like Jade too - for all her faults, she's always been a good egg and has had a hard life. I've loved watching her do well and stick two fingers up at people. I can't believe her life is going to end this way. God love her and everyone around her.


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG stop I'm    
God Bless her
x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I hope she is well enough to enjoy her special day
im sure she will look totally stunning.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

I hope she has a very special day tommorrow   .....

Love Hope XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wonder if she has prepared the boys for her departure, as she told them that Jack had gone to Arfrica when he was in prison.  She is very brave and I do feel for the boys, I hope she has the day she wants and can enjoy it.

L x


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

i too hope she has a fabulous day tomorrow x

She is truly inspirational ... everyone has their opinion of her but i for one can not imagine what she must be going through! the pain of the cancer is one thing but knowing she has to leave her beautoiful boys is unbearable.      

i really hope the age limit for smear tests is reduced as no one would want their daughter to go through what jade is experiencing

xxxxxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> I wonder if she has prepared the boys for her departure


Oh blimey, where/how on earth do you start to do that?? I can't even get my head around it so goodness only knows how she has or what she has said to her boys. I guess the only consolation is that children seem to accept things and don't tend to question - i remember when a very close aunt of mine died my sisters, who were around 3/4 at the time, were quite excited at the prospect of her going off to meet Jesus.

Chux xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

It is so sad. Its a bit like being told a friend is dying.  Being so young as well.  Its tragic.    How do you carry on with news like that.  

I can't stop thinking about her.   

Her wedding will be lovely and i hope she has a wonderful time but it will be very sad at the same time. 

A friend of mine had abnormal cells and had them burnt out plus her firend had an op as she had cervical cancer but it took just a small op and shes fine now.  i can't believe they missed jades.  SHe had been collapsing and had lots of pain and bleeding for a long time,  It makes me so angry.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I too feel really really sad for poor Jade..Ive kind of had a love/hate relationship with her, especially at the beginning but she has done so well for herself after coming from a less than desirable background.she obviously adores her boys and is so 'real' totally daft, in an endearing way but wears her heart on her sleeves and lets you see her with a bald head and snotty tears running down her face..i cant believe how there is STILL some people slagging her off..I really wonder if some people have a heart at all  
i hope she has a truly magical day tommorow    and that when she does pass, it is peaceful and she has her loved ones around her..........
pobby xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Well the sun in shinging up here in Scotland I really hope its the same where she is.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've barely stopped thinking about her for days now. I watched her programme on Thurs & bawled my eyes out the whole way through it!  . Even all the clips you see on the news now she is smiling & waving & I just think she is so unbelievably brave, she must be in a world of pain & she knows she has just weeks left to live but she can still smile  . 
My heart is breaking for her & her boys. I never thought I'd say it even though I have always had a soft spot for her but she is an inspiration I can't imagine I could ever be as brave & strong as she is being right now.

I really hope Jade, Jack & all their friends & family have a truly magical day today


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Siobhan1 said:


> I really hope Jade, Jack & all their friends & family have a truly magical day today


       me too...x        

I have just read this morning that Jade has been unwell on the eve of her wedding     I'm sure she'll find the strength


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I hope Jade has a wonderful day today
im still thinking of her all the time


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Always been a huge supporter of Jade as i've thought she was great girl, however also very innocent and naive. (Also both brought up in Bermondsey!) 
I just can't believe whats happened.... think im still in shock how things have turned out for her  

Hope her and the boys have a fabulous day


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Poppy Im really glad you started this post, I too find myself thinking about her so much...every day and she is my last thought every night....
I get so mad at the critisisms she gets, I think she is an amazing woman who simply tells it how it is..... in her view. I feel she was scapegoated in the BB series, by being manipulated to being messenger boy and have always felt her treatment was so unjust. I wish people would just stop critisising her... She is doing what she believes is right for her boys future, how she chooses to do that is up to her its her life, her final weeks were precious to her.. and I for one think she sets an example of a mother with unconditional love..
I just cant begin to imagine her fears, pains, desperations and terror over the last months..
I watched her wedding the other night, and there were just no words for the beauty that radiated from her smiles and laughter.. it was so so humbling to watch... I just thought she looked so beautiful, way beyond words...... and when she danced her dance to those words!!! I was in floods,,, how brave she is holding onto every moment at such a difficult time and enjoying each precious minute. 
Now were reading her time is close, in fact the papers are saying hours rather than days... ?
Her poor boys, and the fears she must be feeling now.. its so so sad... well I believe she will leave a legacy that will shine as brightly as any star...She is a brave, brave person , who has stood tall and proud in the face of adversity and shown dignity and sincerity throughout... I pray that she feels as little pain as possible and when she goes she is remembered for the right reasons... such as her endearing naivity and her bravery...
And I feel so much for her boys... its all so unfair..... God bless you Jade xxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Crazy f

coulnt't have put it better myself. 

My thoughts are with all her family today I hope she's not it too much pain. poor girl..

donna x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
Jade
Rest in peace
 to your Boys,
loosing thier Mum on Mothers day
x x x ​


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

... of all the days   not that any would have been good


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thinking of Jade's family this morning, especially her gorgeous boys  

Rest in peace Jade, you were so brave  

xxx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

So very sad  Puts life into perspective for us all.

Thinking of her poor boys and family.

Rest In peace jade- You were so brave 

Andrea x


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

Thinking of Jades family and friends.

Love and   to her boys.

Rest in peace Jade, you were so very brave.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Thinking of her lovely boys and family   .  Pleased that she is no longer in pain, what a brave battle she fought, lovely to think of her not being scared to die and that she can watch over her boys. 

RIP Jade

Louj


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

such sad news, on mothers day too  
thinking of jade's family and 2 lovely littl boys  
i just keep thinking they would have cards and things ready for her  
enjoy heaven jade xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

RIP Jade

Thank you for being so brave and bringing the dangers of cervical cancer to the media and saving possibly hundreds of lives.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

life is so cruel, you did everything you could for your babies future before you died, and u must have been so very scared yourself, u were a fab mum, and its such a loss for your boys, rest in peace xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

RIP Jade may you be in a better place and free from pain.


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

R.I.P Jade   so very, very sad xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

RIP Jade . You achieved so much in your short life.  I am sure you will be watching over your family and you will be well and healthy in heaven.

Sarah


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

such a tragic loss of life.....thinking of your beautiful boys right now and the rest of your family..

Rest in peace sweetheart xxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

kate28 said:


> such sad news, on mothers day too
> thinking of jade's family and 2 lovely littl boys
> i just keep thinking they would have cards and things ready for her
> enjoy heaven jade xxxx


that's what I thought too
rest in peace jade 
thinking of your lovely boys and family x


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

RIP Jade

You were a wonderul Mother - our thoughts are with your precious boys and your family today


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

so sad I keep watching the news in tears.
Really feel for her beautiful boys.

RIP JADE


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

RIP Jade. I didn't even know her but I feel so so sad today thinking about her. Her wee boys should be proud of their mum and I'm sure she's made a difference to saving others lives by raising the awareness of the importance of smears. God bless you Jade.

Viv


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

RIP honey.  You are a bright star in heaven


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

RIP Jade - my thoughts are with your boys, your family and friends.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

RIP jade, you were an inspiration you faced your illness head on and by bringing it into the media spotlight as you did will have saved th lives of many women through the awareness you have created. you showed so much courage and above all showed what a wonderful mummy you were by doing all you could for the future of your boys. a shining star

L xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

RIP Jade - what a sad ending to an amazing life.    Thinking of you, your boys and your mum today xxxx


----------



## Lizbie (Dec 3, 2008)

So terribly sad and tough for her little boys, Jack and Mum.  

Let's hope that her legacy means that more young women will go and get themselves tested.

RIP Jade (You made a difference)  

xxx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Rest in Peace now Jade, my heart goes out to your boys, you mum, Jack, family and friends. 

You showed such incredible strength and courage, preparing everybody else for your passing when you must have been so terrified yourself  .

You will never be forgotten Jade. Shine bright up there for you boys.

I will think of you lots, especially today and many more Mothers Days to come. 

Neeta x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just thought id come n share this link with u all!

http://jade-goody.gonetoosoon.org/memorial/

Although it wasn't set up but her family, im sure they will hear about it & take great comfort in reading all the msgs of support!


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Topkat08 said:


> http://jade-goody.gonetoosoon.org/memorial/
> /links


I just thought i would warn you that if you look at this link, there is a post that says its messages from her boys, i clicked on it and it was a very graphic porn picture that came up - im just running a virus check as well just in case.

The site link above is a genuine site but dont trust any of the links the sick people of this world have posted to it.


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Jade, you always said it how it was, which was so refreshing and endearing.... it made us feel like we almost knew you.... so sad to see such a young life taken so soon and so unfair. God bless your family.... and may you shine down on them with the same light you shone while you were here, your bravery and courage was so humbling.
Goodnight God Bless Sweetheart        xx


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

R I P jade this world is not such a colourful place without you   just hope the little boys are alright and cared for, i think jade was a good mum and had so much love for them, do feel worred for them now 

take care girls love talie xx   xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

May you now Rest in Peace Jade, your pain and suffering is now over.  You are in my thoughts.  Love and best wishes to her Mum Jackie who has lost her daughter on Mothers Days, her Sons Freddy and Bobby and not forgetting her husband Jack, may they all have the strength to get through this sad time

xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't beleive she's actually gone.  The same age as me and with two young sons, its just so horrific.  

I always liked Jade, thought she could be brassy at times but always thought she had a good heart and no one could deny she was a great mother.  she loved those boys with every inch of her heart.

so sad.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Is anyone else watching the funeral on Sky?
Finding it all a bit much to be honest-police escort, people throwing flowers at the hearse etc  
I wonder if these are the same people who slated her a few years ago for being a rascist and bringing shame to the country.
My dear aunts dd died after suffering various forms of cancer for 30 years leaving 2 children after campaigning for cancer research for years--shes the hero in my eyes


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes I've got it on at the moment. I know what you mean about it all being a bit much but isn't this what she wanted? A big public send off?

I just keep thinking of what she went through and knowing she was going to be leaving her two little boys, it breaks my heart   I was pleased to hear their father has taken them away to Australia away from all this though.

Elaine   

S xx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I totally agree with you its heartbreaking but those 2 little boys will never want for anything due the money she left.
Children everywhere lose their mothers every day and some may end up in care if they have no-one else  
I've turned if off for now


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh had'nt realised jeff took them to Oz to be away from it, I have to say i think thats a good idea,  well done Jeff.  Being the Father Jade would have wanted you to be.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Elaine - I know, I find myself in tears most weeks when reading the local paper. Cancer is a cruel, devastating disease which takes and affects too many people   We've lost a few close people over the past couple of years to cancer and currently have a relative with a terminal brain tumour. It's just horrid  

Yes, Jade's boys will never want for anything material but you can't put a price on losing a parent, especially a mother  

S x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

the boys may not want for anything materially but the youngest may not even remember his mummy,   they will miss out on her love, her cuddles, her support and guidance and the loss will be immeasurable.


----------

